
Usability of Security: A Case Study of PGP 5.0 User Interface - DanBC
http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/1998/abstracts/98-155.html
======
jcr
Another classic along the same lines is "Why Johnny Can't Encrypt"

[http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~tygar/papers/Why_Johnny_Cant_Enc...](http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~tygar/papers/Why_Johnny_Cant_Encrypt/OReilly.pdf)

